

I went $230,000 into debt to become a doctor in America - iwh
http://qz.com/67304/i-just-finished-my-87-hour-work-week-and-have-230000-in-medical-school-debt/

======
noonespecial
_You may ask why do we do all of this? It’s because we have pride in what we
do. We truly care for the well-being of the human race._

This is like chum in the water for bureaucrats. Its basically a declaration
saying "I'd work just as hard for even less".

The problem with "caring" professions is that once you're in the thick of it,
its extremely hard to walk away from people in need regardless of the cost to
yourself or your family. There are all too many people willing to take
advantage of this.

------
noname123
Hmm, I thought if you took ROAD (radiology, ophthalmology, anesthesiology and
dermatology), you avg. income is $250K/year.

For comparison, an average developer salary is about $100K/year. So that is a
$150K difference. Taking into account net worth, I think it's pretty
optimistic to estimate avg. engineer net worth to hover around $125K at age
30, while avg. doctor's net worth is at -$100K to be pessimistic.

Assuming that a developer and doctor is saving 25% of his pre-tax income which
is respectively, 25K and $65K and putting it into an investment account that
yields 8% annual return, after 35 years, a developer will have 6.5 million
with $100K starting amount and the doctor 12.09 million with -$100K deficit.

So financially speaking, it's nearly 2x more monetarily ewarding to become a
doctor or a lawyer over an engineer despite people's complaint about grad
school debt and late start.

------
cityzen
Same general complaints could be made by the middle class as a whole. I lost
interest in this article when he started talking about being in medical school
running up crazy student loan debt AND having TWO kids.

------
bcheung
Paying $230K for an education seems like a lousy investment to me.

